# Autoglanz Über Schwarz review.



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

.....


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks for this, really appreciate the thorough review. I got some in one of their offers but haven't had chance to try it yet. I'm liking the fact it's wet looking, but not full-on oil-slick!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I like this product too but the spray heads to both my 500ml and 250ml bottles are naff.
The product dribbles down the sides of the bottles when I try to spray so now I use the product directly out of the bottle.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

camerashy said:


> I like this product too but the spray heads to both my 500ml and 250ml bottles are naff.
> The product dribbles down the sides of the bottles when I try to spray so now I use the product directly out of the bottle.
> Thanks for the review.


I find exactly the same thing with the spray heads.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

goat said:


> I find exactly the same thing with the spray heads.


Yes mine did too. Didn't mention it as I thought it might just be a duff spray head but sounds like it might need reviewing at Autoglanz end.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

To be honest I think it's the heads, I bought several separately since my order from AutoGlanz was only the bottle, and they do exactly the same thing


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice finish that. How does this vary to the trim reaper out of curiosity as it looks a lot less glossy than that.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice review  it does leave a really nice finish and quite durable 
Had it on my car a little while ago


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

How would you say this compares with Autoglym's tyre dressing? I've been happy with the results I've had from it and it lasts well too but I'd appreciate your opinion. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Good review. I've been using this a while and really rate it. I agree on the applicator rather than spraying direct


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Nice finish that. How does this vary to the trim reaper out of curiosity as it looks a lot less glossy than that.


I'm yet to try Trim Reaper so can't comment Brian.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

X6JTM said:


> How would you say this compares with Autoglym's tyre dressing? I've been happy with the results I've had from it and it lasts well too but I'd appreciate your opinion. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been some years since I've used Autoglym tyre dressing. I remember it as being greasy and suffering from slinging. It may have changed over the years.

My advice would be to try a bottle, it's about 6 or seven quid for 250ml. Make your own conclusion, it's far more fun:thumb:


----------



## X6JTM (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks I'll try some when I see it. It is a bit greasy but it does last and always wears well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Stumbled across this one review and thought I'd add my bit to it. 
Been using this for the last couple of weeks on customers cars, it leaves a nice deep black finish, not mega shiney like Megs tyre gel though. I've had it on my van tyres for over a week in some torrential rain and its still looking good. But they've STILL not sorted the spray heads, mine knackered after day 2!!!


----------

